# 41 24" Schwinn Deluxe Ladies



## keith kodish (Sep 1, 2016)

This one confuses me. Name the svhwinn,ive either had at least one,worked on one,or seen one. Reasonably sure the rack,and guard were added,but,built in kickstand in 41,with pre war drop outs?














also,autolock key,instead of the usual yale jr,41,only,from what I've seen,notched,welded on sear post clamp,ea bakelite horn assembly in tank.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## That bike guy (Sep 2, 2016)

Head  scratcher \_("~)_/


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 2, 2016)

That bike guy said:


> Head  scratcher \_("~)_/



I AGREE!
DID YOU SEE THE CARRIER LEGS FASTENED TO THE FRAME?
PREWAR DROPOUTS AND BUILTIN STAND!
PREWAR FORK WITH AUTOMATIC LOCK '2SXX" KEY!
KEITH, CAN YOU POST THE SERIAL NUMBER ?
PROBABLY LATE, LATE PREWAR?
VERY UNIQUE!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 2, 2016)

WOW....now this is a nice little gem.  I have never seen this.....its awesome


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 2, 2016)

I will when i get home. Should pull the crank,not sure if 24" bikes had dated crabks,though.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 2, 2016)

"I" SERIAL #,....

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 2, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> "I" SERIAL #,....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk




THE "I"xxxxx SERIES STARTED IN 1942.


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 2, 2016)

Hmmm,chrome was pretty muched phased out by late 41,cad was usually painted.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Sep 3, 2016)

Frame is re-painted... a welder added the stand; not, the factory? On line can be found Frank's drawings for the new pattent stand from ca. 1944-1945. PERHAPS, it was a 1944 frame?

Forties and fifties cranks are not always clearly dated....


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 3, 2016)

Dog leg,orig paint,too.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 3, 2016)

it does look like the stand sits at a funky angle.
This would be the only stand like this on a straight chainstay bike that we've seen, right?
being added might explain the orientation?
How about some close-ups of the stand area with the bike upside down?


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 3, 2016)

weird with the pre war fender hangers,...paint looks original.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 3, 2016)

sure does look orig!
pretty cool


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 3, 2016)

Weird bike. Put red torrington 11's on it,swapped out the single speed new departure,for a 2 speed,gotta get the horn working. Wife's new ride.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 4, 2016)

I think it's a 45...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 4, 2016)

According to everything I've seen in the last 25 years,schwinn did bikes,cycletrucks,through 1944,no production in 1945. Would really appreciate some intel,haven't been this stumped on a schwinn in forever!?!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 4, 2016)

My guess would be old stock being cobbled together with new stock when production resumed after the war. I doubt anything was wasted or scrapped if it could be repurposed and sold. Regardless of what/why/when it's pretty darn cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Sep 4, 2016)

I agree with above post... Maybe caber: REC will weigh in; he's pretty sharp on 1946 models. [Ref. Schwinn's waste not want not policy].


----------



## REC (Sep 10, 2016)

Thanks for the compliment. I'd say sharp like perhaps a plastic knife....

I don't normally get into this stuff on the forum openly as I don't look for more controversy than what I put up with in my employment daily. That said, I will comment here that I have read pretty much everything I can get my hands on regarding Schwinn. Information is available from many sources, and I have seen a LOT of them that are clearly inaccurate - meaning that in the same piece of information they generated, they have indicated two different things that are 180 degrees from each other... on the same item.

My first point:
I have an excerpt here from one of the books that I read, and read it after I was able to pull an article initially from the internet with production figures from 1932 through 1965 (as reported to the US Government). I don't understand how Schwinn as a major player in the US bicycle market, would have sat out the remainder of 1945 without producing anything. That just doesn't make sense. The production figures in this excerpt indicate just that - they didn't sit and twiddle. They started ramping back up after the conclusion of the war, and the production shows 98,185 for the remainder of '45, then back to "full-tilt boogey" in '46 with 302,071. The 1943 and 1944 production figures fit with the war effort in the 16 plus and 18 plus thousand in units produced numbers, and '42 production shows 112K and change as the units produced.

If they (Schwinn) published the 1945 production numbers as 98 thousand plus bikes, where and why does the "no production in 1945" come from?

Second point:
I have a collection of serial numbers in a excel spreadsheet I have been keeping for a considerable period of time (at least the last ten or eleven years) in which quite a few were date verified by pulling parts and part dates from, and some of those ALSO fit into that "non-existant" production year. A few of these examples came from the folks who either bought the bikes originally, or were the family member presented with the bike at a given point. This all started over my curiosity with the numbers shown on a couple of bikes or frames I bought that were "pre 8-18-48" and I wanted to look at when they may have been produced - and I am QUITE sure I am not the only person with that same "want to know."

     The reality is that those were my initial foray into the Cycle-Truck world. I started keeping the spreadsheet and collecting any and all data I could get to enlarge this database - most of which is serial number, year (where verifiable), and who owned the serial numbered piece at that point in time. Have I collected every one out there? Not a chance. I have a job that keeps me out five days a week, leaving at 6 in the morning and getting home between 6 and 7 in the evening, and have been there for the last 20 years. As the spreadsheet began to take a life of its own, I started getting other information on other pre-fire bikes of different models - a lot of those questions and information coming from people I had either requested further information from, or those who requested information from me. (I AM NOT AN EXPERT and prefaced most every response I have ever written with that phrase!) This is my hobby, just as it is all of yours. I find the research end to be interesting, however, I have recently come to the realization that it is taking too much time away from my "me time" in the shop. I have a little collection of Schwinn products here (as well as a few oddball other bikes) mostly from prior to the middle of 1970 backward, and enjoy being out there with them whether it is building another one from parts (lots of those!), cleaning one, riding one or just sitting in front of the fan looking at one of the groups.

All that said - I am NOT an expert on any of this, but I also don't accept the idea that a large, "for profit" company with the management that was present in that specific period of time, would sit around for at least a third of a year and do nothing.

OK, it's there.

REC


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 10, 2016)

REC said:


> Thanks for the compliment. I'd say sharp like perhaps a plastic knife....
> 
> I don't normally get into this stuff on the forum openly as I don't look for more controversy than what I put up with in my employment daily. That said, I will comment here that I have read pretty much everything I can get my hands on regarding Schwinn. Information is available from many sources, and I have seen a LOT of them that are clearly inaccurate - meaning that in the same piece of information they generated, they have indicated two different things that are 180 degrees from each other... on the same item.
> 
> ...



Sooo....45...like I said 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 10, 2016)

Buke STILL makes zip i dee do daw sense. I have seen a few bone stock 1946 schwinns that were a hodge podge of 1940/41&46,parts wise. I pulled the crank,flat raised,w/as&co.,like most of the early post war cranks,BUT,it's a dog leg. And,the fender braces are the wider type,pre,vs. the narrower post war,and,the bottom rear fender hanger has the squared off bottom for the tongue on a typical built in kickstand barrel.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

